# [java] Downgrade de gcc nécessaire ? (résolu)

## she0gorath

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit problème avec java : quant j'essaie de lancer une application java, ça me donne un message d'erreur comme suit :

 *Quote:*   

> $--> java -jar ./JDownloader.jar
> 
> 23 juin 2009 02:19:12 - INFO [jd.Main(main)] -> Start JDownloader
> 
> JAR                                                              
> ...

 

Bon. J'essaie de comprendre ce message d'erreur, et je retiens ce qui est en rouge : ça a l'air d'un problème de version de gcc.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Que dois-je faire ?Last edited by she0gorath on Tue Jun 23, 2009 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Pas forcément un downgrade, gcc peut être "slotté". Ça devrait suffire: démasque gcc 4.2 et installes le.

----------

## guilc

je dirais plutot une mise à jour de gcc pas finie  :Smile: 

Tente un "fix_libtool_files.sh"

----------

## Delvin

fais voir le résultat d'un "eselect gcc list" 

Je penche pour un démerge de gcc 4.2 sans avoir selectionné le nouveau avec eselect

J'ai eu ça récemment   :Smile: 

----------

## she0gorath

Anéfé :

```
--# eselect gcc list

!!! Error: Can't load module gcc

exiting

```

----------

## xaviermiller

gcc-config -l

----------

## she0gorath

Je viens de re-emerger gcc. Même message d'erreur. (

```
--> gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.3

```

----------

## kwenspc

 *she0gorath wrote:*   

> Je viens de re-emerger gcc. Même message d'erreur. (
> 
> ```
> --> gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

Bah tu vois pas comme qui dirait un problème? Il manque gcc 4.2... installes le. Et fais aussi ce que proposes guilc

----------

## she0gorath

Euh... Excusez mon ignorance, je suis nouveau sous gentoo...

Comment on fait pour installer une vielle version d'un logiciel (ici gcc) via emerge ? Là dans ma liste d'ebuilds, je n'ai que la version 3.3-r2

Suis-je obligé de compiler à la main ?

----------

## brubru

l'arbre portage contient pas mal de version de gcc:

```

~ $ eix --exact gcc

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

   (2.95)   2.95.3-r9 ~2.95.3-r10!s

   (3.1)   3.1.1-r2

   (3.2)   **3.2.2!s 3.2.3-r4

   (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

   (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

   (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

   (4.1)   4.1.2!s

   (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

   (4.3)   4.3.2-r3!s ~4.3.2-r4!s ~4.3.3-r2!s

   (4.4)   [M]~4.4.0!s

```

la version 4.2 est keywordée donc, rajoute

```
=sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4-r1
```

dans ton package.keywords

puis un

```
emerge -av =gcc-4.1.2
```

devrait faire l'affaire

Bruno

----------

## Delvin

euh gcc-config -f 2 résoudra plus que probablement le problème, pas besoin de réinstaller le 4.2 , le 4.3 fait l'affaire, enfin pour moi ça a marché nickel .

----------

## she0gorath

Merci brubru, je ne connaissais pas eix. Très pratique...

Je compile, et je vous fait part ensuite des résultats...

----------

## brubru

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> euh gcc-config -f 2 résoudra plus que probablement le problème, pas besoin de réinstaller le 4.2 , le 4.3 fait l'affaire, enfin pour moi ça a marché nickel .

 

c'est sùr, surtout que la version 4.2 n'a jamais été stabilisée, je crois. Donc avant de perdre une heure de compilation...

Tu devrais aussi passer à gcc-4.3.3, car ton gcc-config indique que tu compile tous avec le 4.1.2

----------

## she0gorath

 *brubru wrote:*   

>  *Delvin wrote:*   euh gcc-config -f 2 résoudra plus que probablement le problème, pas besoin de réinstaller le 4.2 , le 4.3 fait l'affaire, enfin pour moi ça a marché nickel . 
> 
> c'est sùr, surtout que la version 4.2 n'a jamais été stabilisée, je crois. Donc avant de perdre une heure de compilation...
> 
> Tu devrais aussi passer à gcc-4.3.3, car ton gcc-config indique que tu compile tous avec le 4.1.2

 

C'est fait ! Et ça marche avec la 4.3.3

résolu !

----------

